# Drawings: Traditional Media & Digital Art



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, you are talented. nice work


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks, they were all done relatively quickly - within 3-4 hours I'd say.. that's why the layers on the last one blend so horribly


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i would have to spend 3-4 years to get something 1/4 that good...


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

great drawings! really nice use of media keep drawing you're really talented i especially love the last one did you draw it from a photo?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes I did :') I changed a few things though.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

aww it's brilliant neon! keep drawing i'd love to see some more!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I really love the texture in the computer one!


----------

